# Holy fawking WHACKER mobile........



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...wItemQQcategoryZ6227QQitemZ190093380995QQrdZ1

We will thoroughly review the listing(s) you have reported for 
violations of our Prohibited and Questionable Items policies. In order 
to keep eBay a safe and fun place to trade, we often rely on members 
like you to bring such items to our attention.

In light of our privacy policy, we cannot share with you any action 
taken by eBay with respect to this listing. If we determine that the 
listing violates eBay policy, we may:

1. Send the seller an informational alert; 
2. Remove the listing; or 
3. Suspend the seller.

Account suspensions are usually reserved for those sellers that 
continuously disregard policy.

If you would like to review our Prohibited and Questionable Items 
Policies in more detail, please visit:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/item_allowed.html

Thank you for your report.

Regards,

The eBay Community Watch Team


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey Sniper,what is it with you and whackers. You always seem to point out all the whackers and seem obsessed with them. Are you sure you are not one of them?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

Does anyone else see the irony of Ebay prohibiting the sale of collectable police badges, but they apparently think fully-equipped fake police cars are just dandy?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Green Leds oh boy Whackerness at a new level


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

He's just gearing up for Saint Patty's day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

OutOfManyOne said:


> Hey Sniper,what is it with you and whackers. You always seem to point out all the whackers and seem obsessed with them. Are you sure you are not one of them?


To be honest....... This is really my ad and I figure the more I publicize it the more money I will make....... Bid away !!!!


----------



## JARCOUETTE (Mar 13, 2007)

Maybe the S$%# Bag that buys that car will be dumb enough to have a tape in the camera when he's out "Wackin". It would be really funny to see that on Worlds Dumbest Criminals.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

I love how it says it was a fully equipped cruiser and a county take home vehicle. Even though it has amber/green lights and inside the microphone is a Midland CB radio mic.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Sniper said:


> To be honest....... This is really my ad and I figure the more I publicize it the more money I will make....... Bid away !!!!


You little sparklet.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Why, why, why, why, why...

Would anybody buy one of these things??? I suppose after many calls from concerned citizens, many encounters with the real police, getting hammered for dozens of violations and causing a general annoyance to the local PD, then, and only then would he sell the thing...to the next moron.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sine....'they' just wanna help....bet they even carry handcuffs to make citizens arrest


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

npd_323 said:


> Green Leds oh boy Whackerness at a new level


I didn't now they made that LED in that red/green pattern.
I just don't understand why!!!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

EOD1 said:


> I didn't now they made that LED in that red/green pattern.
> I just don't understand why!!!


it's two of the colors on the mexican flag. silly.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

94c said:


> it's two of the colors on the mexican flag. silly.


Darn, and I thought that they were those colors to spread Christmas cheer all year long.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

I wonder how many bids were from Simon Mall?


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

misconceived said:


> I wonder how many bids were from Simon Mall?


:L:


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

this guy is a mess


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

1. No LE officer would have green and amber LED's. 
2. He has more lights on that car then most town vehicles giving away that its a whacker.

He says that its going to be sold with clear lenses. However, LED's are clear until lit. So he was trying to side step that little curve ball. Also he doesnt violate ebay policy. Its legal to sell a vehicle with amber/green lights. Just do a search under light bar everything is amber. The only questionable part is the siren but even that can be sold under ebay policy i am just not too sure bout it being attached to a working car. I do agree though unless your mall security this car is a waste. Also GA may have different laws regarding the use of strobes etc. I know in FL you can possess 4 way clear strobes but up here its a no no. Just something to think about. 
Just for fun i think someone should run his plate and see how many violations this tard has been gigged for. (disclaimer yes i am aware it violates the leaps agreement)


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Check this out, apparently there is a new police package out from ford, it's caleld 5-0 motherf*cker package. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-Crown-Victoria-5-0-MOTHERFU-ER_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ6227QQitemZ170093291465QQrdZ1

*2007 Ford Police Interceptor Special Order Black Stealth Detective Package - 5-0 MOTHERFU**KER*


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

From Ebay add>

*This vehicle was never used as a patrol vehicle, therefore, wasn't driven harshly or abused. Vehicle has never had police markings or decals and was used as an unmarked vehicle. This vehicle was a single driver personal county take home vehicle. *

Does GA use green and amber for their county cops? I know I would start laughing if one of those things tried to pull me over.



j809 said:


> Check this out, apparently there is a new police package out from ford, it's caleld 5-0 motherf*cker package.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-Crown-Victoria-5-0-MOTHERFU-ER_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ6227QQitemZ170093291465QQrdZ1


Surprised he's selling it. I wonder how many times he shot in his pants while writing the description.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm gonna bid on it, pick up mt ida and DjGj and go scout fer some WIMMINS!!!!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Putting in the camera brought him to a whole new level of wackerness.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I was behind another one today! I keep forgeting to bring my Camera with me.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Sine....'they' just wanna help....bet they even carry handcuffs to make citizens arrest


and they also want to be able to pull up behind someone, riding their tail on the big road and make them move to the right, glaring at them with their A-1 avaitor glasses and crew cut (Think Reno 911).....

"Ya that's right I am a flippin' cop (kinda) outa the way.."

Whacker Whacher Whacker


----------

